# Question............



## Pawfan (Mar 7, 2012)

*Planning a Furry Campout*

This furmeet campout is for all furs to attend if their circumstances allow. The dates for the furmeet has not been set yet. I actually am working with another fur who brainstormed the idea, so we're still fleshing out the details. The beta test campout will be very basic. All furs will be self contained. A list of recommended camping equipment will be out soon. The location of the test furmeet campout will be at Willow Creek Springs in Perris, California. This is a private 2.5 acre nursery that the owner rents out to other events and weddings. So it is private. There is a swimming pool on site, and power. There is also wifi available. The first test campout will be in the fall though. So far, the minimum age limit is 18. As far as activities are concerned, it's open at this point. A poll on Yahoo Groups SoCalFurs list is active with the question on dates. The date in question are whether to have the furmeet campout on September 28-30, 2012, or October 5-7, 2012. So far, the the polling is 40/60 in favor of October. When that poll closes in a few weeks, the next one will be on activities and interest. Since Omni, who is the fur that spear heading this, has left that part open for the time being.
As far as any fur in this group is concerned, the sky's the limit at present. Omni and I will be meeting this week to fleshout some items on the first campout. Meantime, think about what you all would like to do at this type of extended furmeet. And I'll keep you all posted on any newer developments, including what dates were settled on. Any ideas you might think of, feel free to let me know so I can pass them to Omni.
Btw....If you look up Willow Creek Springs and wonder why this location, Omni knows the owner.
Also, there are trails that can be explored outback behind the property. You'll see them when you Google Map the place.
I hope I was able to give you enough info on the furmeet campout idea. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Pawfan (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems I'm not getting much response here. Of course this is a furmeet campout.
So I'll pull this subject from here shortly, and place it in a different section.


----------



## shteev (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure you'd need to supply a bit more information.

I can't go, I'm 4,000 miles away.


----------



## Pawfan (Mar 15, 2012)

There are a few details Omni and I are working on still. But
this is basically, a 3 day and 2 night campout style furmeet
of sorts for the SoCal area. Willow Creek Springs in Perris, California
has been settled on....So far....As the beta test site for the campout
to take place this fall. Yahoo groups SoCalFurs has a poll
quering which fall weekend to have the furmeet campout.

Being a beta test furmeet campout, this will allow
Omni and I,....And other furs who participate in the
organizational part of this to customize the fall campout
into a basic campout, or make this a furmeet with
workshops of sorts. The workshops will be setup according
to the desired interest of those who plan to participate
and support this furmeet campout.

The spring furmeet campout can be organized by the furs who
participate in the fall furmeet campout.

Both of these furmeet campouts will be beta tests before they
become official events. More info to follow. If you have any
thoughts to share, feel free to do so. This will help make the campouts fun and
enjoyable......And affordable also!


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Mar 16, 2012)

SoCal + the great outdoors + summer + fursuits = sweaty, nasty mess.


----------



## Pawfan (Mar 22, 2012)

Just changed the subject to reflect what is happening better.


----------

